# Problème d'installation

## Jackyl

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord désolé si cette question a déjà eté posée, j'ai tenté une recherche (infructueuse) sur le problème avant de poster, j'espère toutefois que quelqu'un pourra me venir en aide.

Voilà, je me suis donc procuré le stage 1 de la 1.4 RC1 sur le site, gravé mon CD ISO etc... il boote a merveille.. mais se bloque au niveau du partition check au boot:

Partition check:

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:_

Le cd-rom reste allumé et plus rien ne se passe  :Sad: 

Ma config sur cet ordi (secondaire): Asus P2L97 + P2 233, 64 mg de RAM, DD 9Go seagate, carte ATI xpert@Work. C'est vraiment un ordinateur d'appoint et j'aurais voulu installer Linux sur cette machine afin de pouvoir m'amuser un peu. Je suis assez familier des RedHat, Slackware etc... les ayant testées il y a quelque temps, mais c'est la première fois que j'utilise Gentoo (qui m'a été fortement conseillé).

Merci 1000 fois à tout ceux qui pourrons m'aider à résoudre ce problème assez frustrant.  :Smile: 

----------

## sergio

 *Jackyl wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà, je me suis donc procuré le stage 1 de la 1.4 RC1 sur le site, gravé mon CD ISO etc... il boote a merveille.. mais se bloque au niveau du partition check au boot:
> 
> 

 

Commence par vérifier ton setup bios : est-ce que bios alloue automatiquement les IRQ et les adresses I/O. Certains BIOS affecte des IRQ et adresses d'I/O "exotiques". Il existe peut être dans ton bios une façon de rétablir ces paramètres standards pour que Linux puisse booter normalement...

Vérifie aussi que ton dique dur boote bien sur autre système que Linux (peut être est-il en panne)...

Si tu n'obtient de résultat essaye de détailler plus ton problème pour que nous puissions t'aider de façon plus efficace...

----------

## Jackyl

Merci de ta réponse.  :Smile: 

HD impec, Win98 installé dessus pour le moment et 98 se lance sans aucun problème (scandisk n'a rien revelé), j'ai fait un Load Bios default, réassigné les IRQ dans tous les sens... rien. Système toujours bloqué au partition check, just après "Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12"

PIIX4: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 21

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

hda: wdc AC29100D, ATA DISK drive

hdc: PCRW804, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7, 0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177, 0x376 on irq 15

hda: 17803440 sectors (9115 MB) w/1966iB Cache, CHS=1108/255/63, (U)DMA

hdc: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition chek:

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:_

... voilà ce qui apparaît sur mon écran avant le freeze.

J'ai effectué des tests sur cet ordi, tout semble en ordre sous 98.  :Sad: 

----------

## sergio

D'après ce je vois dans ton post les IRQ et les adresses d'I/O sont bonnes. Le problème ne semble pas venir de ton bios mais plutôt d'un problème sur la table des partitions...

Essaye d'initialiser ton disque avec un formattage de bas niveau (le site de Western Digital fournit un utilitaire) si bien sur tu ne tiens pas aux informations qui sont dessus...

En deuxième tu peut tenter de booter sur une disquette MS-DOS et de supprimer toutes les partitions existantes avec fdisk...

Pour info il existe un site dans les pages perso de wanadoo (perso.wanadoo.fr) sur lequel l'auteur a regrouper pas mal d'utilitaire pour le diagnotic et le reformattage des disque mais je ne rappelle plus de l'url complête, je vais voir si je te la retrouve...

A+

----------

## Jackyl

Merci Sergio, bonne idée je vais essayer çà.  :Smile: 

----------

## sergio

 *Jackyl wrote:*   

> Merci Sergio, bonne idée je vais essayer çà. 

 

Tiens moi au courant...

A+

----------

